# Power Aid Throttle body spacer/ AEM intake questions?



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I finally received my poweraid throttle body spacer and aem brute force air intake. The questions I have are: 1.) included in my kit shows a 3/4"inch extension plate that shows it conecting to the factory intake which I'm no longer gonna use, the question is do I need to use that extension piece with aftermarket intake? 2.) It also states to tighten bolts supplied with throttle body spacer in a cross pattern to factory spec's, what is factory specs. 3.) do i actually have to remove the beauty cover over the radiator to install the spacer and aem intake? Thanks to anyone who might have these answers. And somebody did tell me to use ever seize lubricant on the bolt threads before installing.


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> I finally received my poweraid throttle body spacer and aem brute force air intake. The questions I have are: 1.) included in my kit shows a 3/4"inch extension plate that shows it conecting to the factory intake which I'm no longer gonna use, the question is do I need to use that extension piece with aftermarket intake? 2.) It also states to tighten bolts supplied with throttle body spacer in a cross pattern to factory spec's, what is factory specs. 3.) do i actually have to remove the beauty cover over the radiator to install the spacer and aem intake? Thanks to anyone who might have these answers. And somebody did tell me to use ever seize lubricant on the bolt threads before installing.


1) No. You shouldn't have to use the 3/4" extension plate with the AEM.
2) Not sure what the factory torque requirement is... I (and probably the 
majority of us) just gave the bolts a good snug hand tightening in a 
cross pattern. I do recommend, after the install, you run the engine 
approximately 5-10 minutes to get it nice and hot then retighten all
4 bolts...
3) Yes. I would remove the black plastic radiator cover to install the AEM
intake... It makes the job a lot easier... After the install, just put it back 
on (no modifications are necessary)...


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

u-got-gto said:


> 1) No. You shouldn't have to use the 3/4" extension plate with the AEM.
> 2) Not sure what the factory torque requirement is... I (and probably the
> majority of us) just gave the bolts a good snug hand tightening in a
> cross pattern. I do recommend, after the install, you run the engine
> ...


Thank you so very much for responding so quickly, and your information will be so helpful. How do I remove the clips from the plastic radiator cover, with screwdriver and pry upward?


----------



## j_brujah2003 (May 25, 2007)

There is two slots in the clips. The center of the clip will actually pop up then the retainer will pull out by hand. Just tick ya a flat blade into the slot and pop the center out of the clip.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*ok thanks!*



j_brujah2003 said:


> There is two slots in the clips. The center of the clip will actually pop up then the retainer will pull out by hand. Just tick ya a flat blade into the slot and pop the center out of the clip.


Okay, I will give it a try tonight! thanks for your help.


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

Good luck with the install.... let us know how it turned out...


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*okay thanks*



u-got-gto said:


> Good luck with the install.... let us know how it turned out...


Ill be making those installations in about a half hour. Thanks for all your help. I'll be back.:willy:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Modifications Complete*



u-got-gto said:


> Good luck with the install.... let us know how it turned out...


Well, I completed my modifications finally. The Poweraid throttle body spacer was a snap. The extension plate/spacer was not need in my application of the 2006 GTO and the red spacer atleast looks good under the hood. The AEM Brute Force Intake was a little bit of a B_ _ _ _ ! The directions were okay in guiding you in the right direction. I had problems with bolting of the heat shield to the bottom bolt hole to the radiator sheet metal hole. I ended up not using the bottom bolt on the shield because you would have to move the radiator and hose to put the nut on and tighten same. Everything came together fine, it just took a little time making minor adjustments with the Mass air flow sensor harness and the #56 clamp was another B_ _ _ _! To connect the MAF sensor, the clamp #56 seemed too small, I had to open the clamp up all the way to wrap it around rubber boot and MAF sensor then tighten pressing clamp together so it would connect. There was a couple of other small things not mentioned in the directions which I finally figured out. Once completed and tighten up, it is one nice looking spacer and intake. I purchased the silver intake instead of the shiny polished. The silver looks good with the engine plastic cover. No trimming was required of the radiator plastic beauty cover, it fit perfectly back on. The goat started up fine and no warnings came across the dash. The real test will be when I am able to drive it and put a few miles on her so the computer can calibrate itself. SuperChips also contacted me and told me no re-flash of the programmer was needed even with the negative battery disconnected during installation of mods. I had taken a photograph of intake with my camera phone. Best I could do at time, don't know where wife has digital camera stored. Now the real decision comes next. What should the next modifications be. My buddy wants me to come over to Delaware and have it put on the dyno. I might have to see what she has once I driver her around a bit. 

Thanks to all that gave me advice with this modification, it really helped. Especially with the radiator/beauty cover.


----------

